# Selle Italia Flite Ti or San Marco Rolls



## Scilly Suffolk (3 Jun 2012)

In black ideally; not necessary to be in A1 condition but not completely shagged either.

Many thanks.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jun 2012)

Hello Mate - I have an unwanted San Marco Rolls, in black. Slight scuff on the rear corner but basically fine. Yours if you want it. No idea how much it may be worth...

Edit - to include 3 pics










Cheers,
SD


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (3 Jun 2012)

That's great.

How does £20 plus postage sound?

Might not be able to pay until next week though!


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jun 2012)

Aye, sounds fair enough. I see they retail at around 50, according to Google - so that seems fair. Would imagine first class postage might be £3, to cover it.

PM me when you have the funds and let me know where to post it. Cheque is fine, if that's ok (I don't use paypal)?


----------

